# Karcher WD5-P Vacuum



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the review.

I don't have the Festool, Fein or Karcher vacs, but I know that you can't judge any form of dust collection's ability to keep you safe by looking for dust. The problem particles are too small to see. You need a particle counter like the Dylos to judge if the vac is letting loose the .5 micron particles that can give you health issues. If the vac is getting visible dust, great, but wear a mask. I've seen some tests of the Festool vac, and it's filter is true HEPA, and the particle count was good at the exhaust. I've not seen any testing of the Fein, but I suspect it is fairly decent. I have no idea what the Karcher does on fine particles but the magic word "HEPA" doesn't appear on the Amazon listing. That's not necessarily bad, but usually it means it doesn't get the bad stuff. So, please wear a mask when using dust creating tools like a sander with this vac.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the Dewalt DWV012 with similar features. I was interested to see the Karcher model advertised, and am all for good dust extractors at a lower price point. Hopefully more woodworkers will be able to get one now.

On my Dewalt, the bags are optional, and I don't use them. The Hepa filter and rubber seals take care of everything. On the Karcher do you have to use the bags?


----------



## MAKZ06 (Jun 17, 2013)

No, I would not think the bags are required. It looks like if you did not, use then it would just dirty the filter faster and like a traditional shop vac. I'm under no illusion that a hepa filter would do me any good. Too many other sources of dust when using all the other tools, even when attached to a regular dust collector. After 40 years of sanding and grinding while not religiously wearing a mask has probably already done me in .


----------



## Mikesawdust (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you for the review, I just ordered one. I will wear a mask if necessary but I too cut without one more often than not, at least this will catch the larger pieces that I might choke on.


----------



## Cweatherl (Jun 8, 2014)

I've just ordered one of these at the recommendation of a good friend who works for Woodcraft. I look forward to seeing how well it preforms. I have a big 5HP dust collection system in my shop but recently burned up my shopvac… so, there's nothing to hook my hand sanders up to.

I heard "they come built with the smoke inside somewhere and once you let the smoke out, it's bad news for that tool"


----------



## hughdn (May 30, 2017)

Hey Mackz06, any update after 5 months of use? Just got one at costco for $200 CAD (normally $250). Wondering what your experience has been!


----------



## MAKZ06 (Jun 17, 2013)

I haven't used it extensively but I'm very happy with it so far. Filtering works great and doesn't get clogged like my old traditional shop vacs I've had in the past.


----------



## Cweatherl (Jun 8, 2014)

I can give you a review hughdn. I have used mine almost everyday hooked up to my random orbit sander. More recently I got a festool track saw and have been cutting lots of plywood with it hooked up as power supply and vacuum. It works really well. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## hughdn (May 30, 2017)

Thanks guys! Are you using the filter bag as well or just the flat pleated filter? Also how are you guys finding the connection from your hose to the tools?


----------



## Cweatherl (Jun 8, 2014)

I am using the filter bags. I contacted Karcher and ordered a hose extension and two extra tool adapters. I think that cost me another $65 or so… Worth it though as the short hose limits what I can do.


----------

